# buying worldmark used



## basl99 (May 17, 2022)

do you get same benefits as buying from worldmark?


----------



## easyrider (May 17, 2022)

New resale accounts don't have access to WM South Pacific. Older Trendwest accounts did. So if you need Australia and New Zealand those won't be included in a resale WM. Pretty much everything else is the same for every one. The problem these days are Wyndham's management which moved the call center and screwed up the website. To get someone on the phone often takes 60+ minutes and the website is having issues. 

Bill


----------



## Mongoose (May 17, 2022)

Recent resales are also is not eligible for TravelShare (no big loss) or Club Pass (would be nice to have).


----------



## geist1223 (May 17, 2022)

Resell Worldmark Credits can be used at all 90+ Worldmark Resorts. No Travelshare Benefits. No Club Pass. No Affiliates.


----------

